# JAVA: Sacred Island



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

​

Welcome to Java Island, The Land of sacred and exotic​
Land of World's Largest Buddhist Temple Borobudur
Land of The one World's Most beautiful Hindu Temple Prambanan 
Land of Most Active Volcanoes
The World's Most Populous Island​


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Ijen Crater*

Ijen Crater is the biggest crater lake in Java. The sulfur crater lake lies between a natural dams of deeply etched rock. It is 200 meters deep and contains about 36million cubic meters of steaming acid water, shrouded in a smelling swirling sulfur cloud. Inside the crater the different color and size of stones are found. Indeed the crater of Ijen is beautiful garden of stone as well.


----------



## theblogger (Oct 21, 2010)

Ijen Banyuwangi, top Picture


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Wow, stunning photos.....thanks for sharing.....:cheers1:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

samuel89 said:


> *Ijen Crater*
> 
> Ijen Crater is the biggest crater lake in Java. The sulfur crater lake lies between a natural dams of deeply etched rock. It is 200 meters deep and contains about 36million cubic meters of steaming acid water, shrouded in a smelling swirling sulfur cloud. Inside the crater the different color and size of stones are found. Indeed the crater of Ijen is beautiful garden of stone as well.


^^I heard abt Ijen volcano and local sulfur miners from a documentary film directed by Michael Glawogger.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

ArtZ said:


> ^^I heard abt Ijen volcano and local sulfur miners from a documentary film directed by Michael Glawogger.




sulfur miners flood there


----------



## landax (Oct 22, 2010)

wow amazing ... !!!


that gold ?


----------



## Privattte (Oct 15, 2010)

Amazing pictures!
Thank you for sharing them! ^^
__________________


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful! :eek2: Keep the pictures coming Samuel!  :cheers2:


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Bromo**, The Sacred Mountain, Mountain of Gods*


----------

